# Hobbit Production Diary #10 - World Premiere



## Black Dragon (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's the final production video for An Unexpected Journey:






Coming in the new year... the first production video for The Desolation of Smaug!


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think it is really interesting how New Zealand has taken Middle-earth and made it its own.  Of course, it is a tourism thing but I still think it is cool, and it only makes me want to go there more.  I love that they made, and will continue to make, these video blogs because I for one was not at the premiere but now I have a sense of what it was like.  I also get to see interview bloopers, I would have been happy with just the thirty of seconds of the Andy/Martin/Guy-who-plays-Thorin interview "Hello all precious..."

P.S. during the bit at the hobbit market with all of the people who made stuff for the movie there is a dragon being sculpted.  Does anybody else wonder if that is what they are interpreting Smaug as looking like (that sounds awkward...)  I do not believe any images of Smaug have been released, and don't really expect any to be.  I doubt we will find out what he looks like until we are sitting in the theater.


----------

